# opinions wanted



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, 
I got to try out my polaris 400 sportsman as a sidewalk machine this last storm here in NH. It did okay but I definetly need to either fine tune it with a smaller plow or try a different machine all together. 

I put a 60" eagle plow on it and it definetly had enough power for the sidewalks but the machine and plow are just a little too big. The walkways are 56" wide but have some 90 degree tight turns on them for door front entrances and adjoining walkways.

I am not worried about wasting the 60" plow as I can leave it at home for my son to plow with on the bigger more powerfull 500 sportsman. My ? is should I sell the 400 and buy a smaller in stance and wheel base machine with a 50" plow for the side walks? I definetly want a 4 wheel drive machine but would a 300 be powerfull enough? I know that some of the 400/450 machines are shorter and narrower than the Polaris Sportsman. 

So my ? is to you guys that have been using the atvs for while to do walks what do you think the ideal machine and plow would be for this type of walkway plowing. I am looking for a little pitbull type of machine I think the Sportsmans are just a little too big.

Looking forward to all opinions....Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Snow blower.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

ALC-GregH;1626532 said:


> Snow blower.


nope!!!! already have 3, will use them for final clean up. Want to use the wheeler to break open walkways quick for immediate use, hit rear building paths (dirt) when ground is frozen and to move snow away from the granit curbings when plowing main lots with truck.

thanks


----------



## Snowtoy (Mar 9, 2013)

ALC-GregH;1626532 said:


> Snow blower.


I am looking to buy a used snow blower, do you know of any makers that are good......... any that are not good?:salute:


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Toro, Simplicity and Husqvarna for the newer stuff.......can't beat the real old Ariens 60's 70's and early 80's
they just don't make em like that anymore!! I won't buy an Ariens now.
We have had really good luck with the Toro Power Max series. for every 4" of snow we get we run them for minimum 4 hrs.... x that by the number of pushes per year 30- 40 and you r talking some hours. Shoes, scrappers and oil changes thats about it. Still on the same belt on one of them (3 years at least). Good machine!


----------



## Snowtoy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information, I appreciate very much. 
I am just starting up and it is guys like you on this site that really shorten the learning curve for newbies like me....


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Good Luck!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ilucas;1626524 said:


> Okay,
> I got to try out my polaris 400 sportsman as a sidewalk machine this last storm here in NH. It did okay but I definetly need to either fine tune it with a smaller plow or try a different machine all together.
> 
> I put a 60" eagle plow on it and it definetly had enough power for the sidewalks but the machine and plow are just a little too big. The walkways are 56" wide but have some 90 degree tight turns on them for door front entrances and adjoining walkways.
> ...


I would be looking at the specs of your machine the turning radius and compare that to others that you would get. the only thing is you go down in size you have less pushing power. I don't know enough about the turning radius of the sportsman to compare.

I know that my Honda Rancher 350 will out turn the Honda Foreman's 450 that I have

I had a Honda 300 4x4 with a V plow and that was the best Light duty sidwalk machine that I had. was short for turning and with the plow in V I didnt have to fight the plow steer you get when the blade is full of snow.

just my thoughts

sublime out


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ilucas;1626914 said:


> Toro, Simplicity and Husqvarna for the newer stuff.......can't beat the real old Ariens 60's 70's and early 80's
> they just don't make em like that anymore!! I won't buy an Ariens now.
> We have had really good luck with the Toro Power Max series. for every 4" of snow we get we run them for minimum 4 hrs.... x that by the number of pushes per year 30- 40 and you r talking some hours. Shoes, scrappers and oil changes thats about it. Still on the same belt on one of them (3 years at least). Good machine!


I agree on the older Ariens. I have a newer model 30". I don't come close to using it as much as you so it's hard for me to say they are any better then the other brands.

It hasn't let me down so far. I had a friend help me on a huge storm that dumped over 30" of snow. Well when we got back to my place he thought he'd do me a favor and clear my walk to the front porch. Next thing you know he ran over my lights. It ate up 3 of those "stick in the ground" solar powered walkway lights and didn't even blink an eye. LOL When the snow melted, I found bits and pieces laying all over the lawn. hahaha I didn't even bother to tell him. He was dumber then a box of rocks anyway.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

hahaha...that is funny. I think my only gripe about our simplicity is that it snaps shear pins like they were made of glass!!! drives u nuts to change them in the dark with the wind blowing with snow and rain. Just for that reason alone i probably wouldn't buy another Symplicity. Really like the Toro's


----------

